# winchester 22lr bulk pack



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone shot this ammo?
Yesterday I was at a local gun shop and seen a box for $29. I knew I was getting low on my federals. I went home and shot it. To my surprise they shot exactly the same as the federals out of my gun. Then I shot and my bolt failed to remove the empty shell, no big deal who hasn't had an empty shell fail to eject? Got it out shot twice more and another one jammed. Got it out. Figured I should clean the gun. Shot 7 more then a jam. 3 more and a jam. Looked at the bolt nothing was wrong. Shot 2 more and a jam. 
Ran and got my trusty federals. Shot 17. Ejected perfectly. Looked at the casing they looked exactly the same. Took it to a friends house we shot them out of an old school bolt action, that's older then me, and it was fine. Then took out his 10/22 shot them just fine. Then I have a pistol. Put 3 in and they were just fine then the fourth one I put in got about half way in and stuck alittle, so I pushed it in, not hard at all. Shot those four. All went bang. But those first three came out nice but that fourth one, what a pain in the ass. Well at least I figured out it wasn't the gun. My dad and brothers all love Winchester, but I've had terrible luck with some of there ammo, federal is my ammo company. Can anyone find the federal 525 36gr. Copper plated hollow points anywhere? I cant and I'm getting low since I taught my nephew how to shoot. Lol
Thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Check Midway USA web site.

https://www.midwayusa.com


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's some
https://www.ammomenllc.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29&cPath=3#xml


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Some more here
http://www.ammofast.com/products/federal-champion-22lr-copper-coated-hollow-point-525-rnds


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. 3 boxes orderd


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just picked up three 50-round boxes (limit) of Federal .22 ammo at Walmart today for $2.57 each. Also, got 3 boxes of 100 Remington Golden Bullet rounds, too.


----------

